# Colt Gov 380 recoil spring area



## Guy (Feb 20, 2020)

Good morning all,

I recently purchased a Colt Gov 380. I field stripped it to clean it and, when trying to reassemble, noticed the recoil spring didn't want to go back in. Someone in the past must have had the same issue as the spring is slightly bent. Upon close inspection, I noticed a 'ridge' inside the slide in the slide where the spring goes.
Is the 'ridge' supposed to be there? Can it be removed without damaging the weapon? 

Thank you for your time and advice.

Guy


----------

